# Help please



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I had a slight pinkish colouring in my cyclogest around 1 am on Monday morning, which people have said could have been an implantation bleed.

However i had no more spotting untill this morning when there was a show of dark black/brown when i wiped(sorry to be so graphic). Is this old blood?? & does it mean anything??

I did a hpt to find out as i thought it had failed & there was a line(clear blue) in the box. Not as strong as the test line, but a line.

I am now worrying that the bleed means things are going wrong

Please help me

Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen,

Your clinic can best advise you on these matters.

The blood sounds like it might have come form the puncture sites of the egg collection needle but it is really impossible for me to be certain. If this is the case there is no problem at all. Please contact your clinic for advice.

Regarding the pregnancy test it really depends on what day you did it but it does sound promising. Please contact your clinic asap for reassurance.

Regards,

Peter



karen u said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I had a slight pinkish colouring in my cyclogest around 1 am on Monday morning, which people have said could have been an implantation bleed.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I am currently on day 12 post transfer, after a 3 day transfer. My official test date is on Friday. Would 2 days early make any difference?

Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen,

It could do!

Good luck for Friday!!

Peter



karen u said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> I am currently on day 12 post transfer, after a 3 day transfer. My official test date is on Friday. Would 2 days early make any difference?
> 
> Karen


----------

